
Gimp open source image editor forked to fix 'problematic' name - bdcravens
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/08/28/gimp_open_source_image_editor_forked_to_fix_problematic_name/
======
h2odragon
As an occasional user, i have to say 'GIMP' is the _perfect_ name.

Take it out of the box, struggle to make it do the thing but manage
eventually, and once satisfied put it down with a sense of revulsion and yet
pride at having made it perform.

